# Change active cooling temperature at boot



## dstyl (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello,
iI have installed FreeBSD and added KDE to it on my Lenovo T400. My problem is that after 5 min on (doing nothing) the laptop turns off due to overheating (100 degree Celsius). The cause is that the active cooling limit is set to 95 degree or sthsomething and before it always on passive cooling. When iI disable one core it can stay on for 15 minutes. On Windows7 (it's dual boot) temperature never exceeds 55 degree at 2,5 GHz so its not a hardware issue. Does someone know how to change active cooling value? Best would be disable the passive cooling entirely. I you want iI can upload my sysctl but iI’ve already enabled the fan. Thanks in advance


----------



## robroy (Sep 18, 2015)

Good day dstyl,

fnoyanisi made a suggestion in Thread 52960 which seems to have cured a similar symptom with my similar laptop.

It's to add this line to /boot/loader.conf:


```
drm.i915.enable_rc6=7
```


----------



## dstyl (Sep 18, 2015)

Thx iThanks, I hope you have a good day too, my problem is the complete oppisiteopposite my fan never spins  thatsThat is why iI get the overheating. I need the loader.conf so the fan will spinns all the time. Or if someone could explain me how to install bsdfan iI can change it by the tool.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 18, 2015)

I have no idea if acpi_ibm(4) works with your ThinkPad. I am assuming you've already loaded that module. If not maybe doing just that will help.
What's the output of `sysctl dev.acpi_ibm`? Specifically you could try setting the sysctl dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan to 0 (manual mode) and then set the sysctl dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_level to e.g. 7 (max setting) to manually set the current fan level.


----------



## dstyl (Sep 18, 2015)

pPerfect that’s what iI need. iI’ve already loaded the module where does the setting go? sSyntax is dev.acpi_ibm.o.fan_level, where to put the 7? sSorry iI’m a beginner in these things.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 18, 2015)

dstyl said:


> perfect thats what i need ive already loaded the module where does the setting go? syntax is dev.acpi_ibm.o.fan_level where to put the 7? sorry im a beginner in these things.


Run `sysctl dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_level=7` to check if the setting even works. Note that 0 is a zero not an Oh. If it does you can put dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_level into /etc/sysctl.conf to make it permanent across reboots.

Always check the man pages if you need help (they are usually very helpful in FreeBSD) e.g. sysctl(8) has an EXAMPLES section or even acpi_ibm(4) contains an example for this at the end.


----------



## dstyl (Sep 19, 2015)

It works good, fan spins now. The temperature is not optimal (stays at 80 °C at Single Core). Could it be that Windows does some thing with the CPU sampling rate to keep temperature low?

Here is how to Fix the not spinning Fan issue: Add this value to your /boot/loader.conf:

```
# * IMPORTANT NOTICE *
# Run 'grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg' after making changes to this file

# this value
acpi_ibm_load="YES"
```

Then add these values to your /etc/sysctl.conf

```
#Activates BIOS fan
dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan=0

#Gives the fan spin
dev.acpi_ibm.0.fan_level=7
```

If you want your system speakers enabled (only Connexent Smart Audio)

```
# Enable the system speaker
hw.syscons.bell=1
```


----------



## dstyl (Sep 19, 2015)

Does someone know how to set CPU freq max in FreeBSD 10? I only can find information for FreeBSD 8 and it doesn't work. The problem why I can't get dual core to work is because Windows 7 uses for dual core mode the same voltage as for single core. FreeBSD uses double the voltage so it will overheat. At 1600 MHZ FreeBSD uses the max voltage of Windows 7. The optimal solution would be just to change the max value of the CPU governour.


----------

